# How do you cruise straight ahead while avoiding catching an edge?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sadly, the answer is "it depends."

If you're riding a rocker-ish board, you have to be more careful than if you're riding a camber board. If you're on hardpack or polished snowcrete, you have to be more careful. If there's a layer of new snow, it will tend to push the board into a straight line, so you'll have an easier time. Keeping your weight forward helps as well.

I tend to keep a slight edge when I'm not going through new snow, simply to avoid an edge-catch.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Flatbasing is a good skill, but you don't have to be flatbased to be going straight. I like to lean my shins into my boot tongues to keep light pressure on the toe edge. It's easy to foot steer to keep yourself going straight. You can find the same type pf balance point heelside, but it takes a little weight stacking.


----------



## ToolFan (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks @Donutz & @WigMar - sounds like I'm doing what everyone else does, and I'm not accidentally building a bad habit. That's good to know. FWIW this year my board is rocker-camber-rocker, which I find much more forgiving than last year when I was on a camber board (at the expense of having less carving strength)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ToolFan said:


> Thanks @Donutz & @WigMar - sounds like I'm doing what everyone else does, and I'm not accidentally building a bad habit. That's good to know. FWIW this year my board is rocker-camber-rocker, which I find much more forgiving than last year when I was on a camber board (at the expense of having less carving strength)


Yeah, any board shape has compromises. You just have to decide what works for you. I was a NS fan for many years, with their vario-something rocker shape. But as I got more into wide-open carving, camber became more attractive.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Work on your posture/stance, with more weight on your leading foot. He describes the optimal "neutral" stance in this vid.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Ahhhh the creepy basement vid makes an appearance!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have a slight bit of weight on the front (and it helps if you are generally stacked and aligned but you don't have to be)....*there is no edge to catch*. However you can ride flat with weight on the tail...but you have to be stacked and aligned.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah I’m usually on edge all the time to varying degrees, esp with full camber decks. Nothing worse than an out of the blue scorpion on a flat track.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Scalpelman said:


> Yeah I’m usually on edge all the time to varying degrees, esp with full camber decks. Nothing worse than an out of the blue scorpion on a flat track.


^ Simply the worst. Perhaps the most dreaded moment on a board.


----------

